
See Jane Go, a Female-Only Ride-Sharing Service, to Launch in Orange County - prostoalex
http://laist.com/2016/06/22/see_jane_go_a_women-only_uber_to_la.php
======
NetTechM
It seems like a "Request female/male driver" option from Uber would make this
business venture obsolete.

~~~
jacalata
Ugh, I can only imagine the creepy drunk male passengers you'd get at night as
a female driver.

~~~
NetTechM
The drivers still reserve the right to refuse service, I'd just drive off if
someone did that lol

I do see how it could be abused. Although im not sure how you would stop that,
even with a female only drive service.

I wonder what happens if you have a mixed group? Say 4 girlfriends and your
husband? Does he have to get a different cab?

~~~
jacalata
It's extraordinarily difficult to "just drive off" when someone is in your
car, and it's easy to not realise someone is a dangerous creep the first
second you see them.

